# Awesome Vise Speed Handle Deal - Made in USA



## Tomzo (Apr 1, 2022)

I wanted to share my experience with an awesome vise speed handle I recently received.  I am new to the hobby and found a round column mill locally off Craigslist for a decent price.  I needed a vise and since money IS an object, I bought a 4" import vise off Amazon.   It is no Kurt, but the price was right and its accuracy meshes well with my skill level.  The handle for it is terrible and is extremely inconvenient to use if I have to make more than a few turns.

I was looking around for a speed handle but my vise has an oddball size so most of the import versions would not fit.  I stumbled across this listing and found that the seller, Richard Getso from McAllen Texas, offered to make custom sizes.   He asks that buyers measure the flats on the nut and send them to him.   Mine measured 0.4635", so he made one to fit 0.465".   He CNC machines these in his garage to order and sells them for $25 - including shipping!

The speed handle arrived about four days after I ordered it on a Saturday and man am I impressed.   The fit is snug - I filed a few little burrs on the end of the nut to make it slip on.  It is easy to remove, but does not try to wander off while in use.   The finish is beautiful and he engraves his logo and the size on the vise.   I wish the logo was on the other side as you can't see it when the handle is on the vise.   He even machined a test nut to my specifications to test the fit and sent it along with the handle.

All of us in this hobby would love to buy Made in USA gear, but we are generally put off by the price or availability.   This awesome maker brings this opportunity home and I, for one, and grateful for his service.   I almost feel guilty for paying so little!

Here is the listing:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/325103291231?hash=item4bb1aa8b5f:g:GygAAOSwcmRh8jRY


----------



## JRaut (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks for passing this on!

Making one of these has been on my project list for longer than I care to admit.

At $25, this is a no-brainer; just bought one.


----------



## alloy (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes it is a no brainier. I can't make it for that price and I have cnc's to make it on.

Just bought one to have around when I need it.  Thanks for the tip and the link.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 1, 2022)

I put the link in favorites!
Aaron


----------



## rgetso (Apr 1, 2022)

That is a sweet deal, but don't feel guilty because it's a fair price. Plus, I enjoy designing and making these handles. Unfortunately, there's no good place for the logo on the user's side. We know it's there which is all that matters.

Your forum entry caused a much appreciated spike in sales and my number available went to 0 so I had to relist the item.

Be careful, Tom, because I was new to the hobby not that long ago and things have gotten a little out of hand in the crowded garage. Like the rest of us, I am afraid you may have the sickness of which there is no cure. It can only be treated with additional machine and tool purchases.


----------



## extropic (Apr 1, 2022)

@rgetso 
I see you registered 9 years ago. Interesting.

Regarding the handles, are the cylindrical handles also aluminum?


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 1, 2022)

rgetso said:


> That is a sweet deal, but don't feel guilty because it's a fair price. Plus, I enjoy designing and making these handles. Unfortunately, there's no good place for the logo on the user's side. We know it's there which is all that matters.
> 
> Your forum entry caused a much appreciated spike in sales and my number available went to 0 so I had to relist the item.
> 
> Be careful, Tom, because I was new to the hobby not that long ago and things have gotten a little out of hand in the crowded garage. Like the rest of us, I am afraid you may have the sickness of which there is no cure. It can only be treated with additional machine and tool purchases.


With free shipping you are giving those away. Material cost + machine time and tooling wear .. you make nothing on that.
Shipping is the biggest factor ..
You do have a right to make a few $$.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 1, 2022)

Nice looking handle and a very much needed accessory for any shop . USA *AND* H-M member made !  Need I say more ?

You are now being followed on here as well as favorited on the bay .


----------



## wachuko (Apr 1, 2022)

I don't need it... heck, I recently painted to match the one that I bought...




but as @mmcmdl said "USA *AND* H-M member made ! "  I just had to do it!  Order placed!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 1, 2022)

I have one also . It's pink . Why would someone anodise a pink handle for a machine shop ? :***** slap:


----------



## wachuko (Apr 1, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I have one also . It's pink . Why would someone anodise a pink handle for a machine shop ? :***** slap:



Just to mess with people... A friend gave me a set of those GoJak dollies you place under the wheels/tires to move it around in the garage... yeah... pink/purple as well...   Whatever, does not bother me one bit... These were free! hahahahahahha


----------



## alloy (Apr 1, 2022)

rgetso​Did something I thought only I did on ebay when I make a sale on one of my transmission parts.  He actually messaged me and said thanks and told me when it was going to ship and added a tracking number.​I've always told my customers thanks, left them positive feedback, and added tracking. Now I know how good it feels having someone say thanks on ebay.  The first time anyone has done that for me since 1998 on ebay.​And yes, raise your price. When you run out of that old stock you have you will have to raise it anyway, and if you raise it now you can build up a nest egg and have the cash to buy your materials in bulk and save some $$$​


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

Is there a new listing @rgetso?


----------



## wachuko (Apr 1, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Is there a new listing @rgetso?


Yes









						Vise Speed Handle in your size from 7/16 to 3/4 and metric sizes, too!  | eBay
					

They slide on easily but have not vibrated off in 1 year of machining. Made in Texas, USA. Each speed handle body is CNC machined from 6061 aluminum flat bar; however, the handle is turned and polished on a manual lathe and press fit into the bodies.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Tomzo (Apr 1, 2022)

I got a nice hand written note in the package when it arrived as well!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

Well rats, no shipping to Canada


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 1, 2022)

Oooh, nice!  I ordered one as well for my DX6.  I use my self-made one that I did a few years ago (and the hex shapes are... 'ok') exclusively, but it doesn't look nearly as nice as this one!  

If he did bigger ones than 3/4", I would also get one for my Shaper Vise, but I think that is like 1-1/16" (I'd have to take a look), as I currently am just using a large box wrench.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny that I couldn't see that from his store.


----------



## alloy (Apr 1, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Well rats, no shipping to Canada


That's odd.  I ship to anywhere ebay is.  When it's an international shipment I just send my parts to Erlanger, KY than ebay forwards it.  They add the shipping cost to the purchase price and there is no extra work for me at all. They handle all the customs stuff. 

 I send a ton of stuff to AU.  Canada is a no brainier, I ship weekly there through ebay.


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 1, 2022)

alloy said:


> rgetso.​And yes, raise your price.​



Hey now, give me a minute to order before that!


----------



## alloy (Apr 1, 2022)

ttabbal said:


> Hey now, give me a minute to order before that!


What are you waiting for?


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 1, 2022)

Funny . Some people leave feedback but most do not . I would guess that 75% of people don't .  I guess it's fine if not getting any negative feedbacks on Ebay .


----------



## JRaut (Apr 1, 2022)

alloy said:


> rgetso​Did something I thought only I did on ebay when I make a sale on one of my transmission parts.  He actually messaged me and said thanks and told me when it was going to ship and added a tracking number.​I've always told my customers thanks, left them positive feedback, and added tracking. Now I know how good it feels having someone say thanks on ebay.  The first time anyone has done that for me since 1998 on ebay.​And yes, raise your price. When you run out of that old stock you have you will have to raise it anyway, and if you raise it now you can build up a nest egg and have the cash to buy your materials in bulk and save some $$$​



I usually send a kind message letting the buyer know when I intend to ship, and thanking him/her for purchasing.

And I too thought I was the only one!


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 1, 2022)

I sent him a message about the shaper vise handle, and despite it requiring a new setup and different material to do something this large, it looks like he's going to be able to do it for me!  Definitely a great interaction so far!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

alloy said:


> That's odd.  I ship to anywhere ebay is.  When it's an international shipment I just send my parts to Erlanger, KY than ebay forwards it.  They add the shipping cost to the purchase price and there is no extra work for me at all. They handle all the customs stuff.
> 
> I send a ton of stuff to AU.  Canada is a no brainier, I ship weekly there through ebay.


Yeah, dunno. Oh well.


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 1, 2022)

alloy said:


> What are you waiting for?



Needed to get to the vise to measure the hex. It's a Kurt, so it's probably consistent with others, but I wanted to send it in. Ordered one just now, always happy to purchase quality items from members here. Particularly with good prices. I'd rather support the guys here than some random importer. I hadn't seen these yet and they look really nice.


----------



## alloy (Apr 1, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Well rats, no shipping to Canada


I message him and he remembers back in the day how hard it was to ship to canada.  I told hm how easy it is now on ebay and he's going to look into it.  So there is hope for you.  If not let me know and I'll buy one and forward it to you.



mmcmdl said:


> Funny . Some people leave feedback but most do not . I would guess that 75% of people don't .  I guess it's fine if not getting any negative feedbacks on Ebay .


I always leave feedback. When a buyer pays me I leave feedback.  I don't hold feedback hostage to see what they will do.  I guess if you are kind of a shady seller that may be why you hold feedback hostage.  I've never had a negative feedback since 1998.  I work very hard to make sure it stays that way. And I find about 5% leave me feedback.  But I've been selling my parts for a long time and when you see I've sold 186 of them that pretty much tells it all I think.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/221782772686



JRaut said:


> I usually send a kind message letting the buyer know when I intend to ship, and thanking him/her for purchasing.
> 
> And I too thought I was the only one!


Well it's good to know there are at least 3 of us that leave thank you messages for customers.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 1, 2022)

alloy said:


> I message him and he remembers back in the day how hard it was to ship to canada.  I told hm how easy it is now on ebay and he's going to look into it.  So there is hope for you.  If not let me know and I'll buy one and forward it to you.


That's a super decent offer! I appreciate it.


----------



## rgetso (Apr 1, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I don't need it... heck, I recently painted to match the one that I bought...
> 
> View attachment 402609
> 
> ...


THAT'S cool!


----------



## rgetso (Apr 1, 2022)

alloy said:


> rgetso​Did something I thought only I did on ebay when I make a sale on one of my transmission parts.  He actually messaged me and said thanks and told me when it was going to ship and added a tracking number.​I've always told my customers thanks, left them positive feedback, and added tracking. Now I know how good it feels having someone say thanks on ebay.  The first time anyone has done that for me since 1998 on ebay.​And yes, raise your price. When you run out of that old stock you have you will have to raise it anyway, and if you raise it now you can build up a nest egg and have the cash to buy your materials in bulk and save some $$$​


That's true! I bought 1" x 1.5" x 144" bars of 6061 last year for $77 and only bought 4 bars (for this speed handle experiment) when I usually buy a minimum of 10 bars at a time. Today that same 12-foot bar is $155! in Dallas. Another supplier in San Antonio is charging $175 for that same bar. That's $1.22/inch! It's not good for the hobby machinist when material prices get that insane.


----------



## alloy (Apr 1, 2022)

rgetso said:


> That's true! I bought 1" x 1.5" x 144" bars of 6061 last year for $77 and only bought 4 bars (for this speed handle experiment) when I usually buy a minimum of 10 bars at a time. Today that same 12-foot bar is $155! in Dallas. Another supplier in San Antonio is charging $175 for that same bar. That's $1.22/inch! It's not good for the hobby machinist when material prices get that insane.




Take a look at this guy on ebay. I buy a lot of materail from him.









						Stoners Tools and Raw Materials | eBay Stores
					

Stoner Tools and Raw Materials Specializes In METALWORKING TOOLS, ALUMINUM, BRASS, in Round Rod, Flat Bar, Hex bar AT Great Prices.



					www.ebay.com
				




One of the things I do is look for the size I need already cut to length and with free shipping.  I could pay for a long piece of materail plus shipping and then cut it to length, but I've found for most of the stuff I do for my transmission mods he has exactly what I need with free shipping and he does the work of cutting it up for me.

I buy a lot of this item and always buy way more than 4 at a time.









						2 Pieces 1-1/4" X 2" ALUMINUM 6061 FLAT BAR 4" long Solid T6511 Mill Stock 1.25"  | eBay
					

You are buying 2 pieces of 1.25" X 2.00" 6061 T6511 Aluminum extruded bar 4" long +.07"/-0 a total of 8". This is extruded bar not sanded or polished and may have scratches from handling.



					www.ebay.com
				




That drops the price from $28.37 down to $22.70 and free shipping.  I think I have about 70 pieces on my shelf for future use right now.  And as I sell more and build up funds I'll buy more of them in case we have a materail shortage with what's going on in the world right now.


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 4, 2022)

Just wanted to say I got my handle in today. Got here quicker than I expected. It looks and works great!


----------



## alloy (Apr 4, 2022)

ttabbal said:


> Just wanted to say I got my handle in today. Got here quicker than I expected. It looks and works great!




As I was reading your post ttabbal I was opening my package with the handle I got today.  
The handle is absolutely perfect.  Finish is beautiful. Not a nick or a scratch anywhere.  I almost don't want to use it and scratch it up.   

I also received a had written note where he said thank you supporting his efforts to learn manufacturing and design.  

From the look of the handle I'd say he's doing a pretty damn good job of it so far.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 4, 2022)

ttabbal said:


> Just wanted to say I got my handle in today. Got here quicker than I expected. It looks and works great!


Same here! It's a littl smaller than I expected(though expectations were perhaps misguided), and the handle doesn't "swivel" but otherwise perfect!


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 4, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> Same here! It's a littl smaller than I expected(though expectations were perhaps misguided), and the handle doesn't "swivel" but otherwise perfect!


he states that it is press fit in... so I would not expect it to swivel.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 4, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> he states that it is press fit in... so I would not expect it to swivel.


I have poor reading comprehension.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 4, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> I have poor reading comprehension.


I think many of us skip around when reading... no harm no foul..


----------



## alloy (Apr 4, 2022)

The round handle is machined so smooth that it doesn't need to swivel.  

Very quality part, aswesome machining and finish.


----------



## wachuko (Apr 4, 2022)

Very nice indeed.  Received mine as well.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 4, 2022)

what a beautiful finish... polish... wow.


----------



## ttabbal (Apr 4, 2022)

I was initially thinking I might add a bearing etc.. But after using it, I don't think it would add much. The quality is impressive, particularly for the price.


----------



## JRaut (Apr 4, 2022)

Yup, just got mine delivered today as well.

Really nice bit of kit.

I'd be equally happy with it if I paid double the price.

** wink wink, hint hint --- raise your prices @rgetso! **


----------



## Parlo (Apr 4, 2022)

Tomzo said:


> I wanted to share my experience with an awesome vise speed handle I recently received.  I am new to the hobby and found a round column mill locally off Craigslist for a decent price.  I needed a vise and since money IS an object, I bought a 4" import vise off Amazon.   It is no Kurt, but the price was right and its accuracy meshes well with my skill level.  The handle for it is terrible and is extremely inconvenient to use if I have to make more than a few turns.
> 
> I was looking around for a speed handle but my vise has an oddball size so most of the import versions would not fit.  I stumbled across this listing and found that the seller, Richard Getso from McAllen Texas, offered to make custom sizes.   He asks that buyers measure the flats on the nut and send them to him.   Mine measured 0.4635", so he made one to fit 0.465".   He CNC machines these in his garage to order and sells them for $25 - including shipping!
> 
> ...


Looks a well made job, I use a hex socket on my impact wrench to quickly move the jaw, it clamps well too.


----------



## Tomzo (Apr 4, 2022)

I am glad that many of you were able to support this HM member who makes a great product at an unbelievable price.   The non-swivel aspect of the handle is no big deal - while it is called a "speed handle" the press fit handle not an impediment to it fulfilling its function.  When I am backing my lathe carriage out of the way I need a swivel handle, but on my vise on the mill I just don't want a floppy crappy handle like the one that came with my import vise.


----------



## Tomzo (Apr 4, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Very nice indeed.  Received mine as well.


The cursive handwriting made me thing he was a retiree, but he is not.  I know my kids can't write in cursive to save their souls, so it is a nostalgic touch to get a cursive note from someone younger than me.


----------



## finsruskw (Apr 5, 2022)

Can one order direct from this fellow and at least save him the e-bay fees?


----------



## sdavilla (Apr 6, 2022)

Ordered one, got it in two days, I'm a happy camper. Very nice fit and finish (12mm) fit and the perfect cursive handwriting note was a nice touch. My cursive abilities  left the building long ago.


----------



## jmkasunich (Apr 6, 2022)

I ordered two, one for my 4" Kurt (9/16" hex) and one for my 6" no-name vise (3/4" hex).  They arrived incredibly fast and work great.


----------



## rgetso (Apr 7, 2022)

Tomzo said:


> The cursive handwriting made me thing he was a retiree, but he is not.  I know my kids can't write in cursive to save their souls, so it is a nostalgic touch to get a cursive note from someone younger than me.


I made an effort to improve my handwriting a few years ago so I could write letters to a special lady friend. I found out it takes a lot more effort  than I imagined and the writing takes a while, too. Those little notes in the white boxes serve a dual purpose. Most importantly, they say thank you in a way most people rarely, if ever, receive. And they keep me in some sort of practice even though I write them too fast and it gets sloppy. 

I have redesigned and made the handles beefier so the 3/4" ones have a little more meat. I will post new pictures after Easter when I get be back in town to machine more projects. As an aside, a customer had very limited space (2.125") between his vise handle and y-axis crank on his benchtop mill. Together we came up with a handle I dubbed the Osteg mini. He seemed to like it a lot which is a win. What an odd solution to an obscure problem.





While I am away for Easter, I will look into incorporating a bearing of some sort into a future design.


----------



## extropic (Apr 7, 2022)

@rgetso

I've been following all the good press you're getting here. Your product has certainly made a splash. 

Your willingness to discuss "special" features (along with your workmanship and great price) makes you a very attractive option. Thank you.

Since you've mentioned "incorporating a bearing of some sort", I'll throw in my $.02. I want a rotating handle and the design I would select is to simply thread the handle 3/8-16 and use a shoulder screw (length TBD) as an arbor for a custom turned handle. No "bearings" per se. The cost of the shoulder screw and handle turning will increase the price, but it's what I want.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 7, 2022)

extropic said:


> @rgetso
> 
> I've been following all the good press you're getting here. Your product has certainly made a splash.
> 
> ...


As a 'cheaper' answer (though not sure @rgetso's version SHOULD have a cheap solution... ), what I did on my homemade version was to make the handle, drill a bolt hole to bolt it in from the other side, and leave it 'loose' by 5 thou and loctite it in place.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 7, 2022)

Also, @rgetso: were you able to come up with anything reasonable for my shaper handle?


----------



## rgetso (Apr 7, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> Also, @rgetso: were you able to come up with anything reasonable for my shaper handle?


After seeing pictures of that beast of a machine, I shifted gears and reached for something else. I think your vise handle is hiding in here!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I got a bottle of selenium dioxide (SeO2) to experiment with for the finish.


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 10, 2022)

Mine arrived yesterday.  Great looking piece.  The Custom sizing is a great touch.  The hex on my vice was an odd size so "off the shelf" handles were either too small or loose.  This one fits great.  And as others have mentioned can't be beat at $25 +$2.50 s/h


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 10, 2022)

DAT510 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.  Great looking piece.  The Custom sizing is a great touch.  The hex on my vice was an odd size so "off the shelf" handles were either too small or loose.  This one fits great.  And as others have mentioned can't be beat at $25 +$2.50 s/h
> 
> View attachment 403735


What's with the solid center post instead of the hex?

Also; in using mine I find it keeps getting caught on the foolish/useless Kurt "stop" thing in the default storage location. Might be finally time to just toss it!


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 10, 2022)

I received an email from eBay yesterday that my order was delivered. I can’t wait to get home this evening and open it. I ordered 3: one for my 5” GMT, one for my Kurt 6”, and one for my unknown brand 6” that came with my mill but no handle.


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 10, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> What's with the solid center post instead of the hex?



Not exactly sure.... It comes out.  It looks like it may be a sizing hex to verify the custom size?

Maybe @rgetso can pipe in.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 10, 2022)

DAT510 said:


> Not exactly sure.... It comes out.  It looks like it may be a sizing hex to verify the custom size?
> 
> Maybe @rgetso can pipe in.
> 
> View attachment 403746


Ah! I didn't realize it was a plug! A few folks on the custom ones mentioned it coming with a "test plug", so that is exactly what it is


----------



## rgetso (Apr 10, 2022)

The part you are holding is the test piece I made to check for fit before your handle comes off the CNC mill's vise and onto the fixture for Op 2. 

The goal with batch #1 is to make custom sizes as quickly and accurately as possible. The test piece takes about 6 minutes to go from CAD to bandsaw to mill to part in hand. Without the test piece, I am guessing. I have had to tweak a few handles before they were inside my tolerance to ensure a good fit when it arrives at your shop.

That handle looks pretty fancy!


----------



## Nyala (Apr 15, 2022)

I found myself in the same boat as the OP in needing a non-standard handle for my PM import vise.  Not being able to find one I set about to make one.  My main purchase that I needed to cut a radius was a rotary table.  I found a 6" table on sale at Grizzly for about $300 and it fit nicely on my PM-25 mill.  There were a couple other smaller purchases to align the rotary table, as well.

I also had to make about 12 other small items to help in creating my masterpiece, ( a 6" round fixture plate for the rotary table, 4 T-nuts, etc.  I think you get the idea).    

I then set about to learn how to cut a hex using the rotary table.  I didn't want the hex to look like a sheriff's star with holes at the end of each point.  This was quite complicated, but due to my stupidity more than anything.  Note: do not calculate all of your dimensions based on using a 3/16" end mill, then install a 1/4" end mill in the machine.  Don't ask me how I know.  It lengthens the process greatly and results in a waste of large amounts of scrap stock used for practice.

Once I figured everything out (it takes a while for a novice like me) the actual cutting of the handle was uneventful.  The handle works great and it probably only cost me about $500 to make a $25 handle.  However, I still have the rotary table and all the ancillary pieces that I made to make everything work.

However, for $25 I know that I would have ordered one rather than make one, but making it was fun.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 15, 2022)

I have a question about balance. I made my own speed handle with steel body and aluminum handle on steel shoulder-bolt axle. I knew I should calculate the balance point before placing the "center" hex, but didn't bother. The weight difference is enough to cause the handle to swing to the bottom when the vise is not clamped. It's not a big thing, but it is an irritation sometimes. Wondering if these handles have that same characteristic.

Oh, allow me to say that these are a smokin' deal! Kudos to @rgetso. If these had been available I wouldn't have bothered to make mine.


----------



## WobblyHand (Apr 15, 2022)

I received one of these handles last week for my Kurt DX4 and am really pleased.  It's not often that one gets something that exceeds expectations.  Really an exceptional value.  The handle is beautifully executed and very nice to look at, almost too nice to use.  Well done! @rgetso thanks for such a nice handle.  Really appreciate the nice note as well.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 17, 2022)

Maybe adding something like this to swivel the handle?









						32 D.I.Y. Rotating Handle, Make your own Mini Metal Lathe Hand wheel Hand Crank   | eBay
					

Make one for every machine you have with fixed handles. Not only that, making the wheels is relatively easy and greatly improves your lathe skills. Make your own rotating handlehand wheels with these rotating knobs.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 17, 2022)

Or these that would cost more but are nice to use, feel smooth to turn.









						3 Mill Machine Rotation Self-Turning Handle Grips 3/8" Thread D26 108mm   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3 Mill Machine Rotation Self-Turning Handle Grips 3/8" Thread D26 108mm  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 17, 2022)

FWIW, I found after using it for a while that the rotating handle isn't needed at all, much to my surprise!


----------

